# Indoor swing for Toddler



## touting (Oct 25, 2005)

Can anyone recommend an indoor swing for an 11-mo that is 25 lbs?


----------



## touting (Oct 25, 2005)

I guess I have not takers, huh?


----------



## LaughingHyena (May 4, 2004)

we have this one
http://www.toysrus.co.uk/Product.asp...sSlides/712493

IT folds flat -ish and would be small enough to use indoors. We do keep ours in the garden though.

That said it's not very high so it's harder on my back than the swings at the park. It's also not that easy to get him in and out without bumping his head.


----------



## Eben'sMama (Jun 29, 2006)

Are you looking to use it for fun or soothing, or both? There's the Amby Baby, but I like the Happy Hangup better. Ikea also has some swings that are like a cloth cocoon that the child sits in. Their entire body is enclosed and you suspend it from the ceiling. It's not available on their website, but they have them in the stores and eBay has them...HTH!


----------



## Tkald (Aug 3, 2007)

http://www.oompa.com/baby-toys/category.cgi?item=HA4829

I have looked into this one but maybe only for a bigger toddler. Little ones would probably fall out.


----------



## OMama (Feb 18, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tkald* 
http://www.oompa.com/baby-toys/category.cgi?item=HA4829

I have looked into this one but maybe only for a bigger toddler. Little ones would probably fall out.

We have this Haba Chilly Willy swing and LOVE it! DH is pretty handy, but it wasn't too hard to install either. DS can go in it alone or with DD.


----------



## snoopy5386 (May 6, 2005)

there is this
http://www.onestepahead.com/catalog/...mSource=Search
and this
http://www.onestepahead.com/catalog/...mSource=Search


----------

